# Reduce Depot Fuzz Treble Response



## kenvalleydc (Nov 7, 2021)

Is there a way to reduce the amount of treble in the Depot Fuzz pedal? Even when messing with the treble pot, it still seems very treble heavy. Any suggestions?


----------



## mdc (Nov 8, 2021)

You could try decreasing C7 and increasing C6 to make the notch less notch-y; the pedal would have a lot more mids which would make it sound a little more balanced. The interaction between the treble control and the "voice" that comes after it is beyond my pay grade, but taken on its own, that is a notch of about 30dB at 1K.

If you wanted to keep the notch in the same place...
5.1n / 22n would put it around -10dB
2.2n / 47n would put it around -20dB

Again, this is just considering the mid-notch in a vacuum, and the treble control seems like it probably interacts with the notch to some degree. I'd socket those two caps and see what sounds good to you.

That said, the pedal is supposed to give J&MC vibes, isn't it? I would think shrill / glass shattering noise is the order of the day with that one.


----------



## mdc (Nov 8, 2021)

You could also increase C1, that would probably let more of everything through.


----------



## kenvalleydc (Nov 8, 2021)

These are great suggestions!  Thank you!  What effect would changing the potentiometer values/taper have?  I guess I'm just looking for as many options to tweak as possible.


----------



## manfesto (Nov 8, 2021)

A few forumites have replaced C3 with 47n and loved it, allows significantly more bass through in the best way possible


----------



## mdc (Nov 8, 2021)

Oh heck, yeah, that 4.7n seems like a very low value—I think I read it as 47n when I looked at the schem earlier! That seems like it would be a significant difference.


----------



## giovanni (Nov 8, 2021)

I built two of these and noticed that the effect of the voice and treble knobs is indeed really subtle. I would like to compare to the original to see if that’s working as intended.


----------



## finebyfine (Nov 8, 2021)

manfesto said:


> A few forumites have replaced C3 with 47n and loved it, allows significantly more bass through in the best way possible



I did this and it hits like a fucking freight train. I tried 4n7 and it was a forgettable fuzz build, then swapped it out and loved it. It's my favorite EQD fuzz.

Here's a very quick demo of mine 1) all at noon 2) treble dimed 3) treble at 0. Forgive my playing! Not in the demo but when I play it I personally swap between 0-1 voice and 8-9 treble and vice versa. 


__
		https://soundcloud.com/finebyfine%2Fdepot%2Fs-VQ2ur0KOrTO


----------

